# Baby Tiger Snake



## saratoga (Mar 1, 2009)

Found this little guy today...just starting out in life......probably only a few days old and already fending for itself. It's a baby Tiger Snake from one of the suburbs along the Yarra in Melbourne.

To give you an idea of the size..its head is about 7mm long, the whole body 20cm and its thickness about half that of a pencil!

Things aren't the best in its habitat at the moment.....haven't been there for a month or so and now it's completely dry. Saw a couple of adults this morning...both looking a bit skinny. I've seen a couple of pairs of Tiger Snakes mating this season.....so perhaps this little fella is the outcome of one of those encounters. Tiger Snakes have lots of babies...anywhere from 20 to 80 so the odds are further stacked against it. Let's hope it can find some frogs or skinks small enough to eat, and is lucky enough not to have any encounters with Kookaburras, cats, other snakes or people!


----------



## shane14 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh its such a bubba


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 1, 2009)

thats awsome, do you have any habitat pictures?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Mar 1, 2009)

oh my god, very cute.... lol, been the yarra bend park heaps and havent found anything yet, always gone in the morn or late afternoon near where the bats are... 

thats a sweet find though, and again, cute


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 1, 2009)

There seems to be plenty of skinks and frogs around my local area bordering on the Yarra River. I'd imagine the young ones would have plenty to eat. I'm curious as to how all of this dry, hot weather has effected rodent populations? Nice find btw


----------



## jase75 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pics, love the 1 of him curled up !!!!!


----------



## Emmalicious (Mar 2, 2009)

ohhh them pics are gold man!


----------



## andyscott (Mar 2, 2009)

Its very dark in color, the ones I find near my place around the Yarra and Plenty River are a lot brighter the him/her.

Very nice looking liitle Tiger though and some great pics.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful little fella that is.
Tigers would have to one of my favourite elapids.


----------



## Kupres (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice find man!!


----------



## mark83 (Mar 2, 2009)

nice little tiger


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 2, 2009)

Great pics saratoga!! what an awesome find!!


----------

